# Picture of American Robin for Emydura



## Gilda (Aug 16, 2017)

Our resident Robin nests repeatedly in our garage eve. The nest is out of the weather but open to predators. We have found the eggs laying on the driveway. The Mother was trying to get her brood to fly...she was not feeding them on the nest. They had all flown by late evening !



10270639_10154363704755363_3063023589688776923_n by Gilda2005, on Flickr


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 16, 2017)

Harsh love, but it looks like home was getting a bit crowded.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2017)

Nice photo, Gilda.


----------



## emydura (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks Gilda. Lovely photo. It is always special to see such things in your backyard. It looks like three eggs is pretty typical for this species.


----------

